# Impossible installer W10, erreur 0xc0000185



## EddieTheHead (12 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur un MBA mi 2013 sous macOS 10.13.3 et je n'arrive plus à installer Windows 10.
La création de la clé bootable ainsi que le partitionnement se font parfaitement. Mais au redémarrage, le mac reste bloqué sur le logo Windows 10 ou alors m'affiche le message suivant : 






Alors le truc c'est qu'auparavant W10 était installé sur le le mac, cependant par soucis de place et en attendant de prendre un disque dur externe j'ai viré la partition Bootcamp. 
Maintenant c'est bon j'ai fait un gros tri, mais je ne peux plus installer windows

J'ai tenté de remettre le mac en paramètre usine mais rien y fait, j'ai donc pensé que ça venait du ssd, mais j'en ai essayé un autre et même résultat.

J'ai beau chercher mais je ne trouve pas, je vois que beaucoup postent la commande _diskutil list_ donc si ça peut vous aider 


```
macbookairjordan:~ Jordan$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         71.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                50.1 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +71.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            36.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 19.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *160.0 GB   disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              160.0 GB   disk2s1

macbookairjordan:~ Jordan$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
```

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Kalach (18 Mars 2018)

Bonjours à tous je suis à la recherche d’une personne pour crée un logo , si quelqu’un est intéresser merci de me contacter


----------



## EddieTheHead (18 Mars 2018)

Bonjour, 

alors j'ai trouve la solution, toute bête pour mon problème, enfaite ce sont les clés usb que j'utilise qui sont endommagées

J'ai essayé avec une dans un etat quasi neuf et ça a marché.

Vous pouvez lock, merci


----------

